# Who's generally better Boys or Girls?



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

just taking a sort of pole to see typically which gender usually is better at Agility.
i am going with Female because most of the dogs i have trained with and have done the best are females. some males have done good, but the females seem to really have the total excitement for the sport.

debbie


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Agility - Who's generally better males or females?*

Temperament wise, I'm not sure it would make a difference.

However SIZE does make a difference. Just the 'physics' of heavier/larger dog being able to make those tighter turns and go faster. As well as the overall wear and tear on a body that's larger over the years rather than smaller. If we are careful with a breeder and their lines, females TEND to be smaller.

There's a reason those slender 40 pound Border Collies can get thru the course like a blur!

HAve to say I do prefer the females too!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Agility - Who's generally better males or females?*

I was at a three day trial this weekend and I noticed absolutely no difference between the sexes. Watching those darn border collies, the only way to tell the sex of the dog, was to lift a leg or ask the handler. If they were good, they were good, irregardless of sex. 

There was a lot of differences between the breeds of the same size and I would have to say that if you are going to run a larger breed, it would have to be fit and structurally correct or you are asking for injury.

I couldn't believe people were running obese dogs and there was even this poor lactating bitch, with her milk sloshing back and forth and her puppies out in the car, running.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Agility - Who's generally better males or females?*

i agree the size and coordination has alot to do with it. i think for any young gsd, it takes time to develop agility.

But, i must agree, the females from what i've seen (including my own female) seem to enjoy it more, and be more responsive to the activity. Not that some males might enjoy it just as much, but the young males i think also take longer to mature into things.

It also doesn't hurt that my female is perfect size for agility 65 pounds shorter and stockier and very quick and agile.

My young male seems to be more interested in the dogs in class than the agility course itself. he's doing great on the equipment, but i have had a hard time trying to distract him from more exciting things going on. he's not a ball nut, or a toy nut, so food is my only resource. its probably an in-mature thing we will see as time goes on. but i do enjoy working with my female as she is extremely excited about it, and that makes it fun for both handler and dog.

debbie

Sami AKA Gino Rokanhaus
Neka Von Hena C
Toby Von Keiser

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Agility - Who's generally better males or females?*

well deb you know what I think ),,,with other breeds I haven't really noticed who I think is "better" at it,,with aussies I see alot of really good dogs in both genders,,shelties, mals and borders as well..

The gsd's tho, while I do see alot of males competing, I see more "umph" with the girlz. Not sure the right word, maybe it's determination and enthusiasm. 

I do think size has alot to do with it, and the boyz, my boyz anyhow, have always been more clingy , more geared toward obedience/other stuff vs agility. 

The girlz I've had/have are more daring and ready for bear so to speak ) even my aussie who is a food munger without a serious bone in her body, doesn't like to make mistakes..

here is sami in her heyday, wrapping those poles, 









vs Jynx doing poles:









Sami, a much more serious dog whereas Jynx was most likely looking for her next food source)

I think Masi is built alot like Sami with those long legs and daring attitude, not sure agility is her niche tho, she is more into water sports and sniffing down drunks )


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Agility - Who's generally better males or females?*

Sami looks awesome! great pic!!!!!!! and i think you hit the nail on the head, that the boys are more clingy the girls are more competative, serious, etc.

great pics of both dogs!









deb


----------

